# Forces régulière et réservistes



## Nic22Bast (28 Nov 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je suis présentement sur la liste de mérite pour l'infanterie et l'artillerie dans la régul. J'attend un offre en avril 2013. Puis bon... j'ai quelques connaissance et ami qui s'en vont dans la réserve. J'ai tendance a leur dire "Pff vous n'êtes pas des vrais" par rapport a la régul pour les agacer... Mais après coup je me suis demander comment est-ce que la différence entre réserve et la régul est perçus rendu dans les forces? Est-ce qu'il y a une certaine rivalité? Est-ce que les entraînement (qmb, pp1 par exemple) sont différent? Est-ce que c'est la même mentalité dans la réserve que dans la régul?

Bref je voudrais savoir la différence avec la régul, mis appart que la réserve est a t.partiel et qu'un déploiement n'est pas obligatoire.

Merci!


----------



## MikeL (28 Nov 2012)

Vous n'êtes pas en position de se moquer de quelqu'un ... Vous n'êtes pas dans l'instant, mais vous sentez que vous pouvez se moquer des gens pour se joindre à la Réserve? puéril

Certains cours seront différents en longueur et OP, d'autres seront les mêmes. Comme les réservistes ainsi contribuer à des missions à l'étranger en augmentant les unités de la Force régulière.

En outre, certains réservistes des instructions sur les terrains de la Force régulière.


----------



## Nic22Bast (29 Nov 2012)

Il y a une différence entre "se moquer des gens" et taquiner ses amis proche. Je voulais simplement savoir comment c'était perçu rendu dans les forces.


----------



## jb7 (29 Nov 2012)

J'ai dis la même chose à un de mes amis.  >

Moi aussi je suis sur la liste de mérite pour l’infanterie , Sapeur de combat et soldat de blindé


----------



## ledeux (2 Jan 2013)

j'étais infanterie dans la réserve puisque ça représentait le chemin le plus vite pour finalement être dans la régulière aujourd'hui... la différence j'en vois pas. Je vois ce qui sort de St-Jean et je me replace quand j'ai eu finis mon QMB de fin de semaine. Et je ne suis pas impressionné par les recrues qui finissent St-Jean après 13 semaines et qui en arrache encore sur la bases comme la drill et la C7 vs moi qui a eu ça les fin de semaines et ok j'ai eu un QS et PP1. La différence est dans la personne pas dans la formation, un tout croche qui soit dans regul ou reserve y va rester tout croche.


----------



## Nic22Bast (23 Jan 2013)

Mais c'est pas juste sa... la mentalité dans la régul et la réserve en général est totalement différente. La réserve pour disons 70% des réserviste, c'est seulement une job d'été... ils n'ont aucun intention de faire sa de leur vie. Donc la motivation n'est surement pas la même en général. Aussi c'est plus difficile de rentrer dans la régulière que dans la réserve pour ce qui est de l'enrôlement. 13 semaines intensive d'instruction loin de chez toi... c'est une tout autre game que la formation que recoivent les réservistes. Et puis je me suis fais dire que de passer de la réserve a la régulière est un processus aussi compliquer sinon plus encore. Des caves sa y'en a partout... des gens avec moin d'aptitude aussi! Autant dans la réserve que dans la régul. On s'entend pour sa.... mais pour la mentalité et la formation en général il y a une bonne différence. Malgré que la première réserve c'est loin d'être ce que c'étais il y a 10-20-30 ans. Le rôle de la réserve a beaucoup changer depuis le temps.

Je voulais savoir... les 2 bataillons de réserve du r22r ont ils le même insigne (castor) que les 22 de la régul?


----------



## ledeux (27 Jan 2013)

Les 13 semaines loin de chez toi... ça encore ça dépend des gens. Moi je sais que ça ne m'aurait pas affecté.


----------



## MikeL (27 Jan 2013)

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir... les 2 bataillons de réserve du r22r ont ils le même insigne (castor) que les 22 de la régul?



Oui


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Mar 2013)

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas juste sa... la mentalité dans la régul et la réserve en général est totalement différente. La réserve pour disons 70% des réserviste, c'est seulement une job d'été... ils n'ont aucun intention de faire sa de leur vie. Donc la motivation n'est surement pas la même en général. Aussi c'est plus difficile de rentrer dans la régulière que dans la réserve pour ce qui est de l'enrôlement. 13 semaines intensive d'instruction loin de chez toi... c'est une tout autre game que la formation que recoivent les réservistes.
> 
> ... mais pour la mentalité et la formation en général il y a une bonne différence. Malgré que la première réserve c'est loin d'être ce que c'étais il y a 10-20-30 ans. Le rôle de la réserve a beaucoup changer depuis le temps.



C'est peut être un « emploi d'été » comme tu le vois, mais il n'en reste que nous réservistes, nous avons choisi de consacrer notre temps dit « libre » au service de notre pays.

D'accord, la Régul, pour la formation de base, s'est treize semaines...et puis c'est quoi ton point au juste? Pour les réservistes, s'est en moyenne neuf fins de semaine, que l'on doit faire après avoir déjà bossé toute la semaine, soit à un emploi civil ou aux études. Et on refait le tout arrivé lundi matin. Il y a aussi des cours de formation de base l'été. Pour lesquels on doit obtenir congé sans solde de notre emploi, de nos études, etc.

Simplement, je te conseille de faire attention avec tes commentaires. Je suis dans les Forces depuis quelques années maintenant. Oui, de réserve. Mais j'ai aussi un emploi à temps plein. Et même avec cet emploi à temps plein, dans ces trois ans de service, j'ai passé près d'une année civile (« calendar year ») en uniforme, que ce soit en exercice en fin de semaine, ou d'une durée d'une semaine, ou en formation. Et après ma « courte » formation de base, ce fut question de périodes de douze, de six, et de huit semaines de formation bien loi de ma famille, afin de poursuivre ma carrière militaire.


----------



## krimynal (1 Mar 2013)

réserve ou régulière , tu es un soldat de l'armée canadienne , en tant que soldat tu représente une force beaucoup plus grande que toi , tu te doit d'être indulgent envert peu importe quel jobs , status ou peu importe les autres raisons que tu trouve "drole".

quand t'arrive sur le terrain , que tu soit régulière ou réserve tu peux mourrir pareil , donc je voie pas en quoi tu peux les "taquiner".... 

oublie pas que ya des réservistes qui travail temps plein aussi .... donc leur jobs personnels sont les forces , et il donne pratiquement leur vie pour les forces , y veule simplement pas de contrat ... 

pour connaitre des réservistes et des régu , je te confirme que le respect est le MOINDRE que tu peux donner , le gars qui est "rienque" un réserviste , vas peut-etre un jour être la raison de pourquoi tu vas encore être en vie .....

DONC ... non ya aucune raison de rire d'eux


----------



## AceBlackFlame (4 Mar 2013)

Bonjour, la différence entre la réserve et la régulière est surtout dans le temps d'entrainement. Vous ne pouvez pas comparer une soldat qui sort tout juste d'un cour de recrue à st-jean et un réserviste qui vient aussi de terminer leurs cours parce qu'ils ont seulement appris la base. Un membre régulier qui aura eu plusieurs cours et exercice majeur sera beaucoup plus à l'aise qu'un réserviste. par expérience personnel, j'en vois qui transfert de réserve à régulière et ont besoin de quelques cour de rattrapage pour être au même niveau que les autres. Pour ce qui est des moquerie, je crois qu'ils ont toujours exister et ne changeront sûrement pas, mais tout ça reste dans le respect entre collègue de travail.


----------



## csk (5 Mar 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> réserve ou régulière , tu es un soldat de l'armée canadienne , en tant que soldat tu représente une force beaucoup plus grande que toi , tu te doit d'être indulgent envert peu importe quel jobs , status ou peu importe les autres raisons que tu trouve "drole".
> 
> quand t'arrive sur le terrain , que tu soit régulière ou réserve tu peux mourrir pareil , donc je voie pas en quoi tu peux les "taquiner"....
> 
> ...



Bien dit, Krimynal!
Personnellement, il n'y a pas de différent. Seulement les avantages sociaux et des salaires qui changent, sauf des Class C.
F Rég, sécurité d'emploi pas la F Rés. 
F Rés a le choix du posting pas la F Rég,
Etc.

Mais ces deux entités font qu'un, qu'on appelle l'armée.
J'étais dans le métier blindé, je suis commis log 
En tant que F Rés, je découvre plusieurs métiers en faisant Class A/B/C
un commis rés ou rég fait les mêmes jobs, idem pour les autres métiers. Un compte sur l'autre de manière différent.
seul l'incompétent de la personne qui change.

En gros,

un cuisinier prépare de la bouffe. Imaginez des soldats qui ne mangent pas,etc.
un commis SGR gère les dossiers personnels. Imaginez des soldats qui n'ont pas de paye,etc.
des hommes de combats protègent notre derrière. Imaginez ... etc.
etc. etc. etc.

Franchement, il n'y a pas de métier MOUX. seulement l'interprétation de chacun.

Trop long à écrire.


----------



## Nic22Bast (5 Mar 2013)

Vous irez dire sa a mon adjudant... Je dénigre pas la réserve. Je sais que sa peux sembler insultant pour du monde de la réserve. C'est toujours mieux que de fliper des burgers chez Mcdo on s'entend... La régul et la réserve c'est pas du tout la même game et la même mentalité.


----------



## csk (6 Mar 2013)

lol, C’est toujours la perception de chacun.

Présentement, je travaille à Longue-Pointe avec 20 militaires, dont deux Réservistes, membres du rang. Les 18 F rég,Officier, sont aussi normal que  moi. J'ai beaucoup de respect. Je fais mon job, ils font le leur. en tant que réserviste, je suis aussi me faire dénigrer quelquefois par la rég. ou civil ou rés. Mais franchement,je me disais tout le temps, vivre et laisser vivre, chacun à son goût. On ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde non plus 

De toute façon, on se fait dénigrer quand ça ne fait pas leur affaire. Je vous comprends et je me comprends 


**EDIT**
je crois qu'on est hors sujet??


----------



## krimynal (6 Mar 2013)

Nic22Bast said:
			
		

> Vous irez dire sa a mon adjudant... Je dénigre pas la réserve. Je sais que sa peux sembler insultant pour du monde de la réserve. C'est toujours mieux que de fliper des burgers chez Mcdo on s'entend... La régul et la réserve c'est pas du tout la même game et la même mentalité.



dans ton post initial tu dit etre sur la merit list pour un offre en avril 2013 , et la tu dit , vous irez dire sa a mon adjudant ???

jpas trop sur de comprendre .... 

pis en etant pas du tout la meme game et la meme mentalitee , jen deduit que ta fais au moin 2 ans de reserve et 2 ans de reguliere pour confirmer ce que tu dit right ????

BEAUCOUP de gens vont passer par la reserve pendant leur etudes pour ensuite aller dans la regu ( ce qui est mon cas ) pis bin souvent cest gens la sont encore plus serieux que les gars de la regu , parce que ste job la , c ce qui leur permet de payer leur etudes ....

dsl detre direct , mais pour linstant , tas pas encore completer ta formation de regu et deja tu as des gros prejuger ....


----------



## AceBlackFlame (7 Mar 2013)

Je trouve les post un peu trop sur la défensive... Tout le monde auront une perception qui diffère alors ça sert à rien de chercher des poux à toute les phrases. Il y a de très bon soldats aussi dans la réserve ne vous en faites pas! Ils a aussi des citron dans la régulière aussi, j'ai 12 ans de service dans la régulière et on en vois de toutes les sortes! Sur ce je crois que la discussions s'étire pour rien! Bonne lecture tout le monde!


----------



## krimynal (8 Mar 2013)

Th3_24 said:
			
		

> Je trouve les post un peu trop sur la défensive... Tout le monde auront une perception qui diffère alors ça sert à rien de chercher des poux à toute les phrases. Il y a de très bon soldats aussi dans la réserve ne vous en faites pas! Ils a aussi des citron dans la régulière aussi, j'ai 12 ans de service dans la régulière et on en vois de toutes les sortes! Sur ce je crois que la discussions s'étire pour rien! Bonne lecture tout le monde!



effectivement , je crois que cest simplement deplacer , vue que la personne qui post le sujet principale nest meme pas considere soldat a part entiere ( nas pas encore completer aucun cours de formation ) ..... cest rien de mechant , cest simplement que , avant de parler comme si on etais professionel dans la matiere , sa serais bien de vraiment savoir de quoi on parle


----------



## AceBlackFlame (9 Mar 2013)

Tout le monde a son opinion alors ont peut rien y faire de plus


----------



## lfmemorabilia (31 May 2013)

J'attend après des nouvelles du recrutement depuis 11 mois et j'ai bien hate, donc pour linstant je travaille dans le civil et je peux vous dire que du monde qui s'OBSTINENT yen a partout. Tout le monde a un poing de vue différent. Mais jsus sur que même au mcdo les cuisinier écoeure les plongeur et les plongeur écoeure ceux qui passe le balais et ceux qui passe le balais écoeure .... ben personne finalement loll.... MAIS EN BOUT DE LIGNE SANS TOUS CES PERSONNE ON MANGERAIS PAS DU GROS MCDO SALE.....


----------

